
Trump administration reportedly considering ban on end-to-end encryption - roshanravan
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.politico.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;2019&#x2F;06&#x2F;27&#x2F;trump-officials-weigh-encryption-crackdown-1385306<p>So this is how liberty dies
======
rolph
How about over the middle encryption. the route is non encrypted but local and
remote are encrypted, thus the unencrypted route carries an encrypted payload.
what encryption algo to use? ALL OF THEM! instead of ROT13 over HTTP use the
new CRYPTROT13 [fictional], and rotate encryption algo randomly by hardcode
script or by prompt. or go text stego, the whole point is oultawing encryption
is about as usefull as outlawing security, or privacy. so who gets a break?
the ISP that uses HTTPS by default? the banks and financial systems that must
encrypt data as a matter of function? Why wouldnt someone comeup with a way of
transacting pennies in a manner that actually conveys data?

------
mtmail
Discussed when the news was released
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20305176](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20305176)

